# Streit um Kellerabteil ?!



## Uktawa (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin vor einigen Jahren in das Haus in dem ich jetzt wohne eingezogen. In meinem Mietvertrag steht ganz klar drinn das zu meiner Wohnung auch ein Nummeriertes Kellerabteil gehört. Bis her hab ich dieses nie gebraucht und da es leer war hat es offensichtlich jemand anderes unter Beschlag genommen.
Vor knapp 2 Monaten hab ich dann einen Zettel im Haus und am Keller angebracht das ich doch darum bitte das Kellerabteil zu räumen (einen Monat Zeit) da es ja laut Vertrag meines sei und ich es jetzt bräuchte. Die Zettel hab ich einige male angebracht aber nix passierte.
Jetzt hab ich am Sonntag Abend nen letzten Zettel sowohl im Haus als auch am Keller festgemacht und eine letzte Frist bis Mittwoch Abend gesetzt. Da die Zettel zwar wieder weg waren aber der Keller weiterhin blockiert ist, hab ich heute kurzerhand ein Schloss angebracht um den jenigen endlich dazu zu bringen sich wenigstens mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen. 
Jetzt, hatte ich nen Zettel im Kasten. Der Betreffende hat das Schloss entfernt auf "anraten" des Vermieters, mit der Begründung das die Zuteilung der Keller allein dem Vermieter obliegt. 
So...wie soll ich mich nun eurer Meinung nach verhalten? 
Was würdet ihr tun und wer ist im Recht ?!


----------



## marion9394 (11. Juni 2009)

oh oh unschöne sache -.-

auf vermieter bin ich nicht mehr gut zu sprechen, habe gerade erst nen fast einjährigen rechsstreit hinter mir zwecks parkett -.-

hm hast du schriftlich das dieser keller deiner ist? wenn ja würd ich mit den unterlagen zu deinem vermieter gehen und ihm  das zeigen, dann ist der andere auf jedem fall gezwungen das zu räumen, wenn du fristen gesetzt hast kannst du es auch auf seine kosten räumen lassen (wie falsch geparktes auto)


----------



## Uktawa (11. Juni 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> oh oh unschöne sache -.-
> 
> auf vermieter bin ich nicht mehr gut zu sprechen, habe gerade erst nen fast einjährigen rechsstreit hinter mir zwecks parkett -.-
> 
> hm hast du schriftlich das dieser keller deiner ist? wenn ja würd ich mit den unterlagen zu deinem vermieter gehen und ihm  das zeigen, dann ist der andere auf jedem fall gezwungen das zu räumen, wenn du fristen gesetzt hast kannst du es auch auf seine kosten räumen lassen (wie falsch geparktes auto)



Ja ich habs schriftlich. Steht ja im Mietvertrag der 2004 abgeschlossen wurde.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn du es schriftlich hast, zeigs dem Vermieter


&#8364;: Zu langsam >.>


Dann dürfte es ja kein Problem sein


----------



## nuriina (12. Juni 2009)

Sprich mit deinem Vermieter, der muss die Sache klären. 

Kannst du ja ne Kopie vom Vertrag machen, den genannten Part rot unterstreichen, an deinem Keller aufhängen mit dem Hinweis das der Keller in einer Woche von einer profesionellen Entsorgungsfirma geräumt wird, den Vermieter darüber informieren das die Rechnung an ihn geschickt wird und desweiteren Schadensersatz für die Zeit indem er deinen Keller "besetzt" hast einfordern wirst. ;-) Aber das nur als absolute Notlösung!


----------



## Camô (12. Juni 2009)

Auch wenns schon genannt wurde, aber Tatsache ist: Dein ist der Keller!


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Juni 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ja ich habs schriftlich. Steht ja im Mietvertrag der 2004 abgeschlossen wurde.


Ist dort von "einem Kellerraum" oder "Kellerraum Nummer X" die Rede. 
Aufjeden fall solltest du wie schonn gesagt mit deinem Vermieter reden...


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

so lange es nicht so Schlimm Wirt! ^^  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzM_mD7mX1Y


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde sagen:

Dir wurde die Nutzung des Kellers schriftlich zugesichert! Ob du das Teil bis oben hin voll stellst oder leerstehen läßt ist ganz allein dein Problem solange du mit dem Inhalt andere nicht schädigst oder in Gefahr bringst.

Man muß sich ja auch mal überlegen, dass die Nutzung des Kellers ja auch in die Mietehöhe mit einfliest. 

Deine Idee mit dem Zettel war absolut korrekt! Du hast dem "Untermieter" eine Frist gegeben deinen Keller zu räumen. Was will man mehr?


Eigentlich gibts nur drei Möglichkeiten:

- Du kriegst das Kellerstück wieder und fertig

- Du kriegst ne Mietminderung weil dir der vertraglich zugesicherte Raum vorenthalten wird

- Dein Vermieter hat keinen Plan von Vertragsrecht und ihr marschiert vor Gericht. Was allerdings der Atmospähre in dem Mietshaus nicht unbedingt weiterhelfen wird....


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2009)

Erstmal mit dem Vermieter reden. Der andere Mieter kann Dir die Story vom Pferd erzählt haben und gar nicht mit dem Vermieter geredet haben, oder er hat dem Vermieter sonstwas aufgetischt.

Wenn der Vermieter dir das Recht abspricht ev. mal mit dem Mieterschutz reden.


----------



## Alpirìh (12. Juni 2009)

Sollte der betreffende Keller eindeutig deiner Wohnung zugeordnet sein, hast du dort Hausrecht. Das Schloss wurde widerrechtlich entfernt und somit könnte man Richtung Einbruch argumentieren.

Schmeiss die Sachen in den Müll. Es ist dein Keller; du kannst nichts dafür, wenn irgendjemand irgendwelche Sachen dort lagert. Der Vermieter darf nicht einfach so über diesen Raum verfügen und auch niemanden dazu raten ein Schloss zu entfernen.

Wie gesagt; du hast deinen Mietgegenstand gesichert; er wurde aufgebrochen und die Dinge die dort lagern gehören alle dir... Mehr Tipps kann ich dir nicht geben... ;-)


----------



## Uktawa (12. Juni 2009)

So langsam regt mich die ganze Angelegenheit auf. 
Ich hab heute vergeblich versucht die Hausverwaltung/Vermieter zu erreichen. Ich kenn mich leider in der Gesetzeslage nicht aus um zu wissen ob die Entfernung des Schlosses "strafbar" ist oder nicht. 
Fakt ist, in meinem Mietvertrag wird schriftlich angegeben das zu meiner Wohnung auch der Kellerraum mit besagter Nummer gehört. Da steht net "ein Kellerraum" da steht "Keller Nr.XX".
Mich fuchst die ganze Sache im Moment sehr, zumal die Person die den Keller jetzt "belegt" auf meine Zettel net mal reagiert hatte. Erst als ich das schloss vor gemacht hab um ne Reaktion zu erzwingen, wurde reagiert. Und zwar so wie oben beschrieben.
Ich überlege ob ich der Person noch mal nen Brief schreiben soll mit ner weiteren Aufforderung zur Räumung. Aber im moment lass ich das noch...da ich zu geladen bin was das Thema angeht.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn es dir im Mietvertrag zugesichert wurde ist das entfernen des Schlosses strafbar. Wenn der Nachbar sich zumindest mal bei dir melden würde, damit ich drüber reden könnt... vielleicht hat der Vermieter euch beiden den Raum zugesagt und er ist genau so stinkig atm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal sollte mal von Angesicht zu Angesicht drüber sprechen... so weit kann er ja nicht weg wohnen...


----------



## Thoor (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn der Keller rechtlich tatsächlich dir gehört und der andere Typ dein Schloss gewalttätig entfernt hat, könntest (Könntest!) du ihn theroethisch doch sogar wegen Sachebschädigiung und Hausfriedensbruch (Haus geht doch auch in Keller oder?) einklagen


----------



## sympathisant (12. Juni 2009)

solange du nicht an deinen keller kommst. mietminderung. behalt erst mal 10% von der miete ein. und informier den vermieter schrftlich. und: ja das darf man. der vermieter muss dafür sorgen, dass du den keller nutzen kannst. mal schaun wie lange er das mitmacht. (zivilrecht)

andere schiene: polizei rufen. schloss knacken. dein schloss ranhängen. wenn das aufgebrochen wird. polizei rufen. anzeige wegen einbruch und sachbeschädigung. (strafrecht). aber: wenn in dem keller sachen von dem anderen drin sind, musst du die erst mal auf deine kosten zwischenlagern. du darfst sie nicht wegschmeissen. sie gehören dir nicht. 

wobei das erste entfällt wenn du variante zwei wählst.

edit: es gibt schlösser die sind nicht so schnell zu knacken. mit integrierter alarmanlage. :-)


----------



## Uktawa (12. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab dem anderen "Mieter" jetzt doch noch nen Brief in den Kasten geworfen. Ich hab ihm dadrin drauf hingewiesen das er durch das gewaltsame entfernen meines Schlosses quasi nen Einbruch begangen hat. Ich aber auf Folgen in der Richtung verzichte da ich kein Unfrieden will. Ich hab ihn auch drauf hin gewiesen das er ja mehrere Wochen Zeit hatte sich bei mir zu melden um die Sache evtl. ohne Streit zu klären. Hab ihm auch dargelegt das ich es schwarz auf weiss hab das ich seit 2004 Mieter des Kellers bin. 
Ich hab ihm noch mal ne Frist gesetzt bis ende nächster Woche den Keller endlich zu räumen. Ich werd auch am Montag noch mal versuchen die Hausverwaltung an das Rohr zu bekommen. Inzwischen hab ich mich mal etwas schlau gemacht. Da der Keller ja in meinem Mietvertrag aufgeführt ist gehört er quasi zum Mietpreis dazu. Ich kann (sollte der Vermieter sich quer stellen) also (mit vorheriger Ankündigung/Frist ect) die Miete um 5-10 Prozent kürzen. Ich hoffe nur das es soweit garnicht erst kommt.
So jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was der andere Mieter von sich hören lässt. Wenn die Sache so wäre (also das man ihm den Keller zugesprochen hat) muss er ja was schriftlich haben. Und selbst dann frag ich mich warum er sich die ganze Zeit auf meine Zettel hin nicht gemeldet hat. 
Ich denke mal er hat den Keller einfach belegt weil er scheinbar frei war (obwohl meine Küchentür dort gelagert war die nun weg ist) und hat jetzt wo ich Druck mach einfach beim Vermieter angerufen und "gefragt" ob es ok sei den leeren Keller zu belegen. 
Was mich an der ganzen Sache ärgert ist einfach das verhalten des anderen. Ich meine wenn ich nen Keller belege und im Hausflur und am Keller selber ständig Zettel finde das ich den doch räumen soll weil er jemanden gehört, dann setz ich mich doch mit dem in verbindung um die sache zu klären.


----------



## Uktawa (15. Juni 2009)

So, die Hausverwaltung hat mir heute auf den AB gesprochen (nachdem ich ja bei denen nur immer den AB erreiche). Mir wurde gesagt das die Sache geklärt würde da im Moment bei der Kellerbelegung wohl ein Durcheinander vorhanden wäre.
Jetzt heist es also warten !?


----------



## Davatar (15. Juni 2009)

Da sich nun die Hausverwaltung offiziell gemeldet hat, würde ich definitiv abwarten und sonst nichts unternehmen. Falls sich da aber nichts tun sollte in, sagen wir ca 2 Wochen, würde ich denen noch nen enigeschriebenen Brief schicken, dass sie langsam mal handeln sollen.
Das wird vermutlich noch ne rechte Geduldsprobe für Dich werden, aber besser Du hältst durch und schlussendlich sind alle mehr oder weniger zufrieden als wenn Du da was Amtliches einschalten musst.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2009)

setz der hausverwaltung ne frist. eine woche sollte reichen. wenn die mist gebaut haben, dann müssen sie es auch in ordnung bringen. und ne woche sollte reichen ... zur not müssen sie kram von leuten, die sie nicht erreichen auf ihre kosten zwischenlagern. kündige an, nach der frist die miete zu kürzen. beachte: nur die nettokaltmiete. 10% sind ganz oke.

und dann warten was passiert.

so hat man was in der hand. nicht dass sie nach 2 wochen ankommen "... konnten noch nicht alle mieter erreichen ...", "... brauchen mehr zeit ..." usw.

sollen sie rotieren. sie habens verbockt.



edit: du musst keine geduld haben, du bezahlst für den keller! kündige ausserdem an, dass du nach der woche deine sachen auf deren kosten irgendwo einlagerst (ankündigen reicht). wirst sehen, dass du ende der woche deinen keller hast ... *g*


----------



## Niranda (15. Juni 2009)

Und bitte mach nie wieder den Fehler eine Frist zu verlängern, aufzuschieben oder was auch immer. Ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche und dann läuft das ganze nach dem Motto: Och der macht sowieso nix.
Dann hast du verloren und hast immer schlechte Karten.

Ich persönlich hätte sofort den Vermieter und den entsprechenden Mieter schriftlich(!!) angeschrieben. Das der User X Keller Y (ich programmiere zu viel xD ) belegt und er einen Monat zur Räumung zeit hat. Ist dies bis dato nicht geschehen, fliegen die ganzen Sachen aus dem Keller raus. Der Verbleib dessen ist nicht deine Sorge.

Punkt. Keine Reaktion?
Raus mit dem Schrott. Du hast es angekündigt, sie hatten mehr als genug Zeit, um:
a) Sich mit dir in Verbindung zu setzen
b) zu Räumen
c) verständigung zw. Mieter X und Vermieter

Du musst dir bei solchen Aktionen aber 100% sicher sein, dass es auch, wie in diesem Beispiel, garantiert dein Keller ist - sonst bist du am ar*** ^^

Setz, wie schon gesagt, dem Vermieter eine Frist, eine Woche ist wirklich ausreichend.
Wenn bis dahin nichts passiert ist, setzt du dein Recht durch, welches aber angekündigt sein muss!

Vermieter haben vor Gericht sogut wie immer die Arschkarte, wenn's um's Recht geht.
Zumal du es schwarz auf weiß stehen hast, mit Punkt, auf einem gesetzlichem Papier und mit drei Unterschriften (Vermieter, Du auf dem Papier und per Bezahlung der Rechnung) stehen hast.

LG und viel Glück =P
Nira =)


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> edit: du musst keine geduld haben, du bezahlst für den keller! kündige ausserdem an, dass du nach der woche deine sachen auf deren kosten irgendwo einlagerst (ankündigen reicht). wirst sehen, dass du ende der woche deinen keller hast ... *g*



Das ist gut!^^ Würd ich auch schreiben! *gg*

In Verbindung mit "..durch die Doppelbelegung wurde mein Vorhängeschloß entfernt und eine Küchentür aus meinem Keller entwedet. Die Gesamtkosten dafür belaufen sich auf XX Euro. Kopien der Rechnungen (entweder der Originale oder der Ersatzanschaffungen, im schlimmsten Fall ein schriftl. Angebot) sind beigefügt....."


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2009)

nicht vergessen die schreiben alle mit einschreiben mit rückschein zu schicken. k.a.a wie das genau heisst. darüber klärt dich die post auf. 

damit hast du den beweis, dass du die fristsetzung wirklich abgeschickt hast. nicht dass irgendjemand nachher behauptet er hätte nix bekommen.

kostet n paar euro. nicht soviel wie ein schloss, aber eben nicht nur n paar cent. dafür ist es vor gericht gültig (im gegensatz zu faxportokollen, email-lesebestätigungs-ausdrucken und ähnlichem).


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Juni 2009)

Dieser Schein...ähnlich wenn man etwas faxt.Bestätigt einfach nur das der Brief in der Post 100prozentig eingegangen ist.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juni 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Dieser Schein...ähnlich wenn man etwas faxt.Bestätigt einfach nur das der Brief in der Post 100prozentig eingegangen ist.



Natürlich ist das nur eine Zugangsbestätigung die kann aber SEHR WICHTIG sein!

Gerade wenn man irgendwas kündigt und das nicht per Einschreiben macht, kommt es häufig vor, das du keine Antwort kriegst. Und wenn du dann sagst:"Ich hab die Kündigung aber Fristgerecht zugeschickt!" kommt ein "Echt? Komisch! Bei uns ist nichts eingangen! Naja dann schicken sie uns doch eine aufs nächste Jahr!"

Und wenn es zu einem Rechtstreit kommt, sollte man schon nachweisen können ob und wann der Brief beim Vermieter eingangen ist! Dann kann er ihn zum Grill anzünden nehmen oder Klopapier sparen! Das ist dann nicht mehr dein Problem weil du nachweisen kannst: "Er wurde zugestellt! Was er daraus macht, ist sein Problem!"


----------



## Uktawa (18. Juni 2009)

So, um euch (scheint ja den einen oder anderen zu interessieren) mal auf dem laufenden zu halten:

Hatte heute Post von der Hausverwaltung. Darin schreiben sie das es generell Probleme mit den Kellerabteilen gibt und gab. Weil es einfach mehr Wohnungen als Keller gibt. Es haben auch wohl in der Vergangenheit viele Mieter unter einander die Keller einfach getauscht usw. Was mir persönlich scheiss egal ist. 
Die HV bittet mich nun erstmal nichts weiter zu unternehmen da sie nun erstmal prüfen müssen wer welchen Keller im Haus "besetzt" hat und wer nicht. Das ganze soll bis Mitte/Ende Juli dauern. Dann will die HV mir einen Keller zu sprechen der von der größe her identisch ist. 
So...Mitte/Ende Juli...ich denk mal ich werd bis Mitte Juli noch warten. Ist dann nix weiter passiert werd ich nen Einschreiben schicken mit Frist und Androhung von Mietkürzung.


----------



## nuriina (21. Juni 2009)

Mietminderung nicht androhen, sondern einfach machen. Aber schön zu hören das vorran geht.


----------

